# Firmware Feldbuskoppler 750-333



## bastler (19 Februar 2019)

Hallo
Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man die Firmwareversion herausbekommt, die auf einem 750-333 installiert ist?
Ich würde diesen Feldbuskoppler gerne mit einer Leistungsmessklemme betreiben, brauche aber dafür eine aktuelle Firmware!
Danke schon mal im voraus.

MfG
bastler


----------



## Mavorkit (19 Februar 2019)

Hi,

Ich würde es Mal mit Ethernet Settings probieren. Alternativ über das WBM? Oder in der Anleitung ist beschrieben, wo die Firmware in der Seriennummer an der Seite von des Kopplers steht.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KLM (19 Februar 2019)

Die Firmware, die ab Werk drauf war/ist, ist in der Produktionsnummer auf der Seite bzw. dem Deckel über der Serviceschnittstelle eingebettet. An welcher Stelle genau, steht im Handbuch.
Ethernet-Settings wird nicht gehen und ein WBM gibt es nicht, da der Koppler keine Ethernet-Schnittstelle hat. Aber mit dem Servicekabel und der Software, mit der Firmware eingespielt werden kann, kann auch die aktuell installierte Version gelesen werden. Und wenn Du in dem Zuge die Firmware auf den aktuellen Stand bringst, wird ich die neue Version auf die Seite des Kopplers schreiben 

Edit: Die aktuelle Firmware, erforderliche Software inkl. Anleitung bekommst Du beim Support.


----------



## bastler (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo
Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde, aber ich mußte mir das USB-Kabel erst beschaffen. 
Wenn ich mich mit den Ethernet-Settings verbinden will, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass der Koppler 750-833 nicht unterstützt wird.
Beim Support muss ich aber die Firmware angeben, die installiert ist, um die aktuelle Firmware zu bekommen. 
Laut Seriennummer ist das die Version 04, aber ich weiß ja nicht, ob nicht vielleicht schon vor mir jemand ein Firmwareupdate gemacht hat. Ich weiß auch nicht ob das ein Problem ist,
den Firmwarestand von der Seriennummer an Wago-Support zu senden, obwohl vielleicht ein neuerer installiert ist und ich dann das falsche Update bekomme.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?

MfG
bastler


----------



## Mavorkit (21 Februar 2019)

Hi Bastler,

Mit dem Kabel kann über die Firmware Update Software WAGO FBC (oder so ähnlich) die aktuelle Firmware ausgelesen werden und auch im Anschluss eine neue übertragen werden. Die Firmware ist in den Fall wie eine Zusatzsoftware zum installieren.
Die Software kann die der WAGO Support zukommen lassen eventuell ist sie auch auf der Website zu finden, kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thruser (22 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

kannst Du die Version nicht über den Profibusmaster auslesen?

s. a. Handbuch Seite 241 (Kapitel 13.5.1)

Ansonsten sind die Updates meistens nicht von der aktuell vorhandenen Version abhängig, z.B. der Version 8 ist es egal ob die Version 3, 4 oder 6 drauf ist. Das kann Dir aber auch der Support sagen.

Gruß


----------



## KLM (22 Februar 2019)

Richtig, es gibt bei manchen Geräten beim Update auf eine aktuelle Version Abhängigkeiten zur installierten Version, wie unterschiedliche Bootloader, Dateisysteme, ect. Der Support prüft das anhand Deiner Angaben. Das dürfte auch der Grund dafür sein, dass die FW nicht direkt auf der Homepage zum Download bereitgestellt wird.
Du kannst aber die FW Version angeben, die ab Werk drauf ist/war (siehe Hanbuch bzgl. Produktionsnummer). Falls Du beim Update feststellst, dass die installierte Version doch eine andere ist, kannst Du noch immer erneut beim Support nachfragen.


----------



## KLM (22 Februar 2019)

Nachtrag: Je größer die Versionsunterschiede, desto wichtiger ist es, dass Du den Updateprozess nicht unterbrichst. Bei diesen Geräten wird die FW direkt über die alte geschrieben und bei einem Abbruch (wackliges Kabel, PC Probleme durch andere Programme, etc.) ist im Speicher ein Teil neu, ein Teil alt. Je größer die Versionssprünge, desto kritischer. Je nach Zeitpunkt der Unterbrechung, lassen sich die Geräte dann nicht mehr starten und auch nicht mehr mit dem Updatete-Tool ansprechen. Was defakto bedeutet, dass Du das Gerät in die Tonne hauen kannst.


----------



## bastler (22 Februar 2019)

Ok, danke für eure Hilfe. Ich hab den Wago-Support kontaktiert, mal sehen wann die sich melden.


----------

